# alimentation g4 par une atx.



## toys (27 Juin 2010)

re bonjour,
j'ai trouvé sur un site internet le fichier ci dessous.
d'après vous sauf pour le +24 (mais j'ai pas d'écran apple) es qu'il est possible de modifier une atx pour en faire une "apple" capable d'alimenté un G4 MDD 2X1,2 (une 500W en gros devrais être suffisant)

et deuxième question le mieux est t'il de de la mettre dans le mac ou bien de lui faire un boitier externe.


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2010)

Un sujet aurait suffit


----------



## didgar (28 Juin 2010)

Salut !



toys a dit:


> re bonjour,
> j'ai trouvé sur un site internet le fichier ci dessous.
> d'après vous sauf pour le +24 (mais j'ai pas d'écran apple) es qu'il est possible de modifier une atx pour en faire une "apple" capable d'alimenté un G4 MDD 2X1,2 (une 500W en gros devrais être suffisant)
> 
> et deuxième question le mieux est t'il de de la mettre dans le mac ou bien de lui faire un boitier externe.



Un exemple sur cette page d'un montage d'une alim ATX dans un MDD.

A+

Didier


----------



## TenebraeBass (6 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai une carte graphique assez performante dans mon G4. Du coup, il a parfois du mal à démarrer. Je soupçonne donc l'alimentation qui n'est que de 360w. De plus, ce Mdd avait a l'origine un seul processeur, que j'ai changé pour un double 1,8. Sa consommation est donc augmentée. J'aimerais bien mettre des disques performants dans ma machine, peut être des Véloci raptors. Pensez-vous que 500w est assez pour cette configuration? J'aimerais aussi connaitre la taille de ces alimentations pou fabriquer une boite en carton que je mettrais dans la machine avant d'installer le vrai, pour voir si la taille de ma carte graphique va empêcher la porte de fermer. J'ai aussi entenu dire qu'il existe des alimentations de plus petite taille, êtes vous renseignés sur le sujet? Avez vous des alimentations a me conseiller? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2010)

TenebraeBass a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai une carte graphique assez performante.............. Merci beaucoup.



si non tu te faire une alim externe car en interne j'ai peur que tu est des problèmes de surchauffe. il te faut obligatoirement une sortie d'aire chaud. et si tu l'a met en dans le boitier sa risque de poser problème. car elle passe rarement dans le boitier ( de ce que j'ai vue).


----------



## TenebraeBass (13 Juillet 2010)

J'ai déjà un ventilateur dans un port pci pour refroidir la carte graphique et je vais placer les deux ventilateurs de l'ancienne alim derrière le processeur pour expulser l'air chaud, ça devrait suffire, non? Sinon, vous ne conseillez combien de watts?


----------



## toys (13 Juillet 2010)

après tu met ce que tu veux une 500 / 550 devrais être suffisante.

mais s'est plus la chaleur de l'alim qui me fait peur plus que celle du reste.


----------



## Tiki10 (13 Juillet 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec Toys. Sur lien fourni par Didgar, je ne vois pas comment la chaleur dégagé par l'alimentation est extraite. J'ai bien peur qu'elle ne stagne dans le boitier, augmentation par consequent la chaleur à l'interieur de celui-ci

Mais il est vrai que c'est la solution la plus économique. En mettant un peu plus d'argent, il est possible de dégotter une alimentation flex-atx de 500watt pour environ 110&#8364; ( glups ), mais l'adaptation dans le boitier du MDD sera beaucoup plus facile. Il est peut etre meme possible de l'adapter directement dans la boite d'alim originale du MDD


Tiki


----------



## didgar (17 Juillet 2010)

Salut !

Comme expliqué dans ce sujet, voilà à quoi je suis arrivé :






L'alim est une corsair 400w ( 400CXEU pour les curieux ), elle a très bonne presse et coûte une quarantaine d'euros ...

A+

Didier


----------



## TenebraeBass (17 Septembre 2010)

Re-bonjour tout le monde.
Mon projet de changer l'alim de mon MDD était en suspend car j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un iMac 27", mais je suis prêt à re-travaillier là-dessus, car j'ai envie d"utiliser le G4 au local de pratique pour faire des enregistrements occasionnels. 

J'ai trouvé une alimentation qui me semble parfaite. Presque trop parfaite, elle fait 500W et n'est qu'une fraction de la taille de l'alim originale du MDD. L'installation serait très aisée vue son format et sur tous les sites ou je l'ai rencontrée, on vante son silence. En fait, à première vue, seul son prix est handicapant, mais je suis prêt à le payer. Il s'agit d'une Shuttle PC63. Voici les specs : 
- - - - 
SHUTTLE SilentX 500W Power Supply
The Shuttle XPC Accessory PC63 is a high-end power supply with maximum output wattage of 500W suitable for XPCs with H7 case. With a low noise level of only 30dB, it is ideal for use in any noise-sensitive environments such as a library and offices. Thanks to its 80 PLUS Bronze certification for power-efficient devices, this power supply is also suitable for ENERGY STAR compliant systems. Benefit from less power consumption and less energy costs using PC63.

Features:


Technical Information:

General

Device Type: Power supply - active Power Factor Correction (PFC) - internal
Specification Compliance: ATX12V
Approximate Width: 3.2 in
Approximate Depth: 7.9 in
Approximate Height: 2.1 in
Approximate Weight: 2.4 lbs
Power Device

Input Voltage: AC 100-240 V
Input Voltage Range: AC 90 - 264 V
Frequency Required: 47 - 63 Hz
Output Voltage: +3.3, +5, &#65533;12 V
Output connector(s):
Power 20 pin ATX, 15 pin Serial ATA power, 6 pin PCI Express power,
power 8 pin EPS12V with detachable 4 pin ATX12V section, 8 pin PCI Express power with detachable 2 pin section
Power Output Connectors Details:
1 x power 20 pin ATX
1 x power 8 pin EPS12V with detachable 4 pin ATX12V section
1 x 6 pin PCI Express power
1 x 8 pin PCI Express power with detachable 2 pin section
3 x 15 pin Serial ATA power
Power Provided: 500 Watt
Miscellaneous

MTBF: 100,000 hour(s)
Features:
Overheat protection, overcurrent protection, overvoltage protection,
overpower protection, overload protection, undervoltage protection, short-circuit protection
Compliant Standards:
FCC Class B certified, CE, TUV, BSMI, cUL, CB, CCC, 80 PLUS Bronze
Environmental Standards

EPA Energy Star Compliant: Yes
Environmental Parameters

Min Operating Temperature: 50 &#65533;F
Max Operating Temperature: 122 &#65533;F
Sound Emission: 30 dB
- - - -

Elle ne dispose pas d'un bouton on/off, ça peut causer problème? Vous voyez quelque chose qui devrais me convaincre de ne pas faire l'acquisition de cette alim?

Vous vous rendez compte? 8,2cm x 20cm x 5,3cm c'est vraiment minuscule pour une alim 500w!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## toys (17 Septembre 2010)

non si ils ont mis de bon dissipateur. par contre tu est en masse commune sur toutes les masse.

mais rien de grave, et le power tu t'en bas les c****** sa ne sert a rien.
un conseil passe plus sur une 600 ou 700w s'est se que j'ai fait et je n'est plus de problème de baisse de régime.
en watt s'est qui peut le plus peut le moins s'est pas comme en volt.


----------



## TenebraeBass (17 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour les conseils, par contre j'ai craqué pour l'alim shuttle. Comme ma carte graphique est d'une bonne dimension, une alim carrée ordinaire aurait du mal à entrer dans mon mdd sans bloquer la fermeture du boîtier. J'ai fait le test en collant une boîte de carton de la même taille qu'une alim ATX standard dans le fond du G4. Donc j'ai besoin d'une flex-atx. 500W est le plus puissant que j'ai trouvé en flex atx. Je vous donne une photo et des commentaires dès que c'est installé.

Sil y a problème, je vais réduire le nombre de disques dans le boîtier pour ne laisser qu'un WD Caviar Green 1To. Ça devrait moins consommer que mes trois disques actuels. De toute façon, je vais l'utiliser moins intensivement que c'était prévu au départ. Pourvu que j'aie assez de courant pour démarrer correctement sans que ma carte graphique manque jus.


----------



## toys (18 Septembre 2010)

par contre j'ai été obligé de faire une modif au niveaux des ventilateur car il chauffait pas mal le mien.
du coup j'ai mis des mini ventilateur 2 extracteur au niveaux de la ram et du pross et deux qui font rentré l'aire a l'avant e bas au niveaux de la grille en bas. après fait un contrôle de température car j'ai peur que l'alim en interne fasse chauffé le tout.


----------



## Tiki10 (18 Septembre 2010)

@ TenebraeBass et Toys : 

Photos ?


----------



## toys (19 Septembre 2010)

Tiki10 a dit:


> @ TenebraeBass et Toys :
> 
> Photos ?


attend je me remaquille....







oui dès que j'ai fait le transfert

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h06 ----------


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1420841&l=4d3cfbdcf8&id=1498643620
en cour de montage

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1420839&l=100052fe85&id=1498643620
alim et g4


----------



## Tiki10 (20 Septembre 2010)

Pas mal. Si on oublie le coté inesthétique de l'alim en externe, ca me semble la meilleure solution pour éviter la chauffe.
Je n'ai jamais prêté attention au boitier d'origine de l'alim d'un mdd, mais est-il si petit qu'on ne puisse pas envisager d'adapter un alim ATX à l'interieur ?


Tiki


----------



## toys (20 Septembre 2010)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Pas mal. Si on oublie le coté inesthétique de l'alim en externe, ca me semble la meilleure solution pour éviter la chauffe.
> Je n'ai jamais fait prêté attention au boitier d'origine de l'alim d'un mdd, mais est-il si petit qu'on ne puisse pas envisager d'y adapter un alim ATX à l'interieur ?
> 
> 
> Tiki



tous dépend de ce que tu a comme carte a l'intérieur. mais j'utilise des cartes digidesign et elles remplissent la totalité de la longueur de mon G4, donc impossible de mettre une alim interne (l'alim d'origine est plate et très longue elle n'est pas "normal" donc alim externe obligatoire dans ma configuration.

si vous voulez exécuté la même manipe le mieux est de chopé une rallonge de nappe pour ne pas avoir a coupé et a soudé sur votre alim atx.

tous les cables arrive a passer a travers le trous de l'ancienne alim et j'ai utilisé les cable de l'ancienne alim que j'ai coupé pour avoir asser de longueur.

en récap:

alim atx vers ralonge (coupé en deux) vers cable d'origine du mac coupé a raz .


----------



## TenebraeBass (25 Septembre 2010)

Je vous ai promis un retour, alors voilà! Désolé pour les photos, je suis musicien et non photographe, je n'ai aucune technique pour prendre des bonnes photos, et ça sort de mon iPhone 3GS.

J'ai finalement reçu l'alim. Je l'ai donc évidemment installée après avoir remplacé le connecteur de la carte mère pour celui de mon ancienne alim 360w originale. Travail long et ennuyeux, mais qui en vaut la peine.

Tout d'abord, une comparaison de taille entre l'alim apple et la shuttle : 






Et voici ce que ça donne, une fois à l'intérieur. Le tout est fixé à l'aide d'une seule vis à l'arrière du boîtier (entre le plastique que j'ai temporairement enlevé de mon mieux et la grille de métal) et un peu de papier collant sur le côté, entre l'alim et le boîtier. Les fils passent exactement au même endroit qu'avec l'alim originale : 





Un cliché sur l'intérieur du panneau, pour les curieux. On y retrouve le processeur Sonnet encore mdx, la carte graphique Nvidia 7800GT, la carte sata sonnet, carte sans fil N sonnet, carte USB2 et un ventilateur PCI.





Au démarrage, problème. Rien de nouveau, encore le même trouble, venant de ma carte graphique. Ce n'étais donc pas un manque de puissance de l'alim qui causait mon problème de démarrage : 





Après quelques redémarrages, comme d'habitude, ça finit par fonctionner.









Même si mon problème de carte graphique persiste, je dois dire que je ne regrette pas d'avoir changé d'alim. La shuttle est beaucoup plus silencieuse. De plus, j'avais un problème de Léopard qui prenait minimum 5 min à démarrer, avec la nouvelle alim c'est dix fois moins long. Probablement que mon disque dur principal n'avait pas assez de courant?

Après l'installation, j'ai eu un problème de ventilateurs qui s'emballaient. Chaque borne de ventilateur me donnait 12V et Temperature Monitor me donnait 72 degrés celcius en permanence, dès le démarrage. Ça s'est mystérieusement réglé tout seul.

Prochaines étapes, lui installer un caviar green 1To dès que je change le disque de ma time capsule pour un 2To, peut-être changer de carte graphique pour régler mon problème de démarrage, et trouver un moyen de le refroidir plus efficacement...


----------



## Tiki10 (26 Septembre 2010)

Couteux, mais magnifique. Bravo.


Tiki


----------



## iMacounet (26 Septembre 2010)

Peut être que ton slot carte graphique est sale non ?


----------

